# What duck club is best?



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys,
I am hoping that I can muster some advice out of you. My company is interested in joining a duck club to take out clients out and they have placed that responsibility on my shoulders. Unfortunately, I have never been able to try one of these places out and I am hoping that I can get some advice from the rest of you as to where I should look. We are in Northern Utah, and I know there are a few out here but I am hoping for some suggestions.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tough job! You may have to go out and get some example runs of the club on company time! I have heard nothing but good about the Bear River club from my very small circle of mud bloods.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bear river club,the millon dollar club,cheasepeack club. those would be you best one up that way. they are right buy brbr. good luck trying to gettin in on these clubs. im shure they have a wiating list and they are not cheap at all.good luck


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=658744

Give this guy a call. It may be worth looking at at least.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

last i heard the price tag for the bear river club was close to 300K... could be off a few 10K! what kinda money does your business have to throw around??


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> bear river club,the millon dollar club


bear river club's nickname is the million dollar club/millionaires club.............


----------

